# Geforce GTX 660 Ti im brandneuen PC-Games-PC für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]



## pcgh_Daniel_W (27. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Geforce GTX 660 Ti im brandneuen PC-Games-PC für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Geforce GTX 660 Ti im brandneuen PC-Games-PC für 1.149 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. September 2012)

Naja...


----------



## Darthbrezel (27. September 2012)

Toll das der ,,high-end,, nen niedrigeren RAM Takt hat wie der kleinere xD da sollten 2k rein


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (28. September 2012)

Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Toll das der ,,high-end,, nen niedrigeren RAM Takt hat wie der kleinere xD da sollten 2k rein


 
Die High-End-Edition ist ja inzwischen auch veraltet und ein Auslaufmodell. Der bessere PC ist die GTX660Ti-Edition...


----------



## Flamewalker (30. September 2012)

Ok, was zur Hölle PCGH!
In einem PC ein i5 3570*K* zu verbauen und dann ein Board (das im Vergleich zum vorherigen PC mit Z77 Chipsatz) mit einem 
beschnittenen B75 Chipsatz daher kommt und dass alles in einem 1000€+ PC der von einer Hardwareredaktion zusammengestellt wurde
ist.....sagen wir mal erschreckend

Edit: Und dazu kommt noch eine deutlich höhere Lautstärke (hat das Geld bei der GTX 660ti nur noch für ein Referenz-Modell gereicht?)


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (1. Oktober 2012)

Der Preisunterschied für den PC 3570 vs. 3570K ist gleich Null, da nehmen wir natürlich den besseren Prozessor, alles andere wäre erschreckend gewesen.


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Oktober 2012)

viel zu teuer das ändert nichts am ganzen...


----------



## Flamewalker (1. Oktober 2012)

pcgh_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied für den PC 3570 vs. 3570K ist gleich Null, da nehmen wir natürlich den besseren Prozessor, alles andere wäre erschreckend gewesen.


 
Und warum investiert man nicht die 20€ mehr in ein Z77 Board? So viel Potential einfach ungenutzt zu lassen....
Plus die um einiges höhere Lautstärke....?


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Oktober 2012)

@
Flamewalker  ganz einfach weil du mehr ahnung hast


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also egal wie aber ich komme schon seit Jahren immer auf ca. 1400-1500 Euro um was halbwegs anständiges zu haben und vor allem auf dem Teppich zu bleiben.
Der PCGH PC ist da schon garnicht so schlecht.
Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.Nicht jeder ist ein Ultra High End Gamer! Kompromisse muß man halt eingehen.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (2. Oktober 2012)

Flamewalker schrieb:


> Und warum investiert man nicht die 20€ mehr in ein Z77 Board? So viel Potential einfach ungenutzt zu lassen....
> Plus die um einiges höhere Lautstärke....?


 
Ganz ehrlich, wer übertaktet schon seinen Prozessor extrem? Selbst hier in der Hardware-Redaktion tut das kaum jemand, da die normale Leistung schon so ausreicht. Und ich denke beim üblichen PC-Games-Komplett-PC-Käufer wird das auch nicht anders sein. Ein anderes Board hätte den PC also nur unnötig teurer gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2012)

pcgh_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer übertaktet schon seinen Prozessor extrem? Selbst hier in der Hardware-Redaktion tut das kaum jemand, da die normale Leistung schon so ausreicht. Und ich denke beim üblichen PC-Games-Komplett-PC-Käufer wird das auch nicht anders sein. Ein anderes Board hätte den PC also nur unnötig teurer gemacht.




Das ist doch gerade der Witz bei einem K Prozessor, oder nicht? Mein i7 2600K läuft unter Last mit 4.3 Ghz *auf allen vier* Kernen. Das sind drei BIOS Einstellungen gewesen & fertig. 

Realisiert wird das Ganze mit einem Scythe, mein Noctua ist leider auf einem i7 1st Gen verbaut. 

D.h., das passende Board und den richtigen Lüfter & schon passt das. Mir ist klar, dass meine Übertaktungskünste nicht mit denen von Profis zu vergleichen sind, aber von 3.4 Ghz auf 4.3 Ghz ist schon eine gute Steigerung für wenig Geld.


----------



## Flamewalker (2. Oktober 2012)

@Rabowke
Da frag ich mich ja auch warum nochmal Geld in ein extra Kühler investiert wird wenn eh kein OC gemacht werden soll. Der Boxedkühler reicht ja für die 77 Watt TDP (und das auch mit anständiger Lautstärke).
Versteh das alles nicht so ganz. Zudem haben komplett-PC Käufer einfach keine Lust/Zeit/Know-How um sich selber was zusammen zu stellen aber könnten trotzdem mal später an OC interessiert sein (es ist inzwischen einfach lächerlich einfach). 
Ach keine Ahnung 

P.S. : Das mit der Lautstärke würde mich aber echt mal interessieren...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2012)

Flamewalker schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Da frag ich mich ja auch warum nochmal Geld in ein extra Kühler investiert wird wenn eh kein OC gemacht werden soll. Der Boxedkühler reicht ja für die 77 Watt TDP (und das auch mit anständiger Lautstärke).
> Versteh das alles nicht so ganz. Zudem haben komplett-PC Käufer einfach keine Lust/Zeit/Know-How um sich selber was zusammen zu stellen aber könnten trotzdem mal später an OC interessiert sein (es ist inzwischen einfach lächerlich einfach).
> Ach keine Ahnung
> ...



Ein guter Extra-Kühler ist in jedem Falle leiser als der Boxed, da er 1. besser kühl, so dass der Lüfter weniger arbeiten muss und 2. der Lüfter auch eh idR leiser ist. Daher lohnt sich das durchaus, aber es muss keiner für 40€ oder mehr sein, so ab ca 20€ sind schon leise Kühler zu haben, die auch einiges bei OC mitmachen.


----------



## Flamewalker (2. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein guter Extra-Kühler ist in jedem Falle leiser als der Boxed, da er 1. besser kühl, so dass der Lüfter weniger arbeiten muss und 2. der Lüfter auch eh idR leiser ist. Daher lohnt sich das durchaus, aber es muss keiner für 40€ oder mehr sein, so ab ca 20€ sind schon leise Kühler zu haben, die auch einiges bei OC mitmachen.


 
Da stimme ich dir natürlich zu aber warum ist der alte PC unter 3D mit leisen 1 Sone angegeben und der neue hat einfach mal 2,4 Sone.
Da bringt einem ein leiser Custom Kühler auch nix mehr


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2012)

Flamewalker schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir natürlich zu aber warum ist der alte PC unter 3D mit leisen 1 Sone angegeben und der neue hat einfach mal 2,4 Sone.
> Da bringt einem ein leiser Custom Kühler auch nix mehr


 ja gut, da ist die Frage, wie und wo die Werte gemessen wurden ^^   manchmal sind daher 2,4 auch leiser als 1 Sone


----------



## Rabowke (3. Oktober 2012)

Also der boxed lüfter vom i7 2nd Gen ist nicht wirklich gut. Das Ding macht ganz schön viel Krach. 

Der Noctua und Scythe nehmen sich nicht allzuviel, allerdings hat der Noctua meinen i7 1st Gen etwas besser gekühlt, war aber auch deutlich teurer und auch schwerer.

Selbst wenn man seine CPU nicht per Hand übertaktet, würde ich immer zu einem leiseren Kühler greifen ... denn dank der automatischen Übertaktung vom i7 bei Belastung von einem oder zwei Kernen, und das kommt häufiger vor als man denkt, merkt man das sofort. 

Von der Lärmbelästigung des boxed Lüfters in Verbindung mit meiner Übertaktung mag ich erst garnicht reden wollen!


----------



## z3ro22 (9. Oktober 2012)

für 800€ nehme ich ihn alles andere ist echt wucher.


----------



## Nathas (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich komme mit sinnvolleren und vor allem qualitativ hochwertigeren Komponenten immer noch 200€ billiger weg.

Die GTX 660Ti ist eine Top Karte aber bitte nicht das Referenzmodell. 
Ein 3570k mit einem B75 Chipsatz? Nicht wirklich.
Netzteil ist ok, ich würde aber eines aus der StraightPower Serie wählen.

Und wie bereits geschrieben komme ich dann immer noch 200€ billiger weg.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass meine Übertaktungskünste nicht mit denen von Profis zu vergleichen sind, aber von 3.4 Ghz auf 4.3 Ghz ist schon eine gute Steigerung für wenig Geld.


 
Also laut vielen Testseiten bringt es wirklich nahezu rein gar nix von 3.4 auf 4.3 bzw. 4.4 Ghz zu tunen. 
Zumindest nicht für Spiele.

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gigacrack (18. Oktober 2012)

Die GTX 660 Ti Edition sollte man nicht kaufen. 
Da ich selbst gerade auf eine GTX 660 Ti umrüste ist mir aufgefallen das Ihr ein viel zu schwaches Netzteil verbaut habt.
NVIDIA himself gibt die mindestleistung des Netzteiles mit 450Watt an. 
http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce-gtx-660ti-de.html#pdpContent=2
Und das nur in der Referenz Version... 

Euer BeQuiet Netzteil kann diese Leistung aber nicht dauerhaft erbringen! 
http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/248

Ergo ein völlig falsches Netzteil und daher keine Kaufempfehlung und derbe Entäuschung was Ihr da versucht zu verkaufen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Oktober 2012)

@Gigacrack:

Die Herstellerangaben bzgl. des Netzteils sind in der Regel völlig übertrieben. Ich schätze mal, dass sich der PCG-PC selbst unter Volllast (CPU+GPU) weniger als 300W genehmigt.


----------



## noogood (3. November 2012)

ich lach mich schlapp....
33A auf der 12V Leitung, dass muss ja wohl reichen


----------



## tommy1977 (23. November 2012)

Kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist das Teil völlig überteuert?


----------



## x2 (30. November 2012)

Die Graka im Referenzdesign...bei dem Preis... 
Und der B75-Chipsatz reicht natürlich aus... damit's läuft. Viel mehr aber auch nicht. ^^


----------



## -Kon (14. Dezember 2012)

Da erscheint ja der aktuelle ALTERNATE XMAS PC dann doch attraktiver.


----------



## z3ro22 (16. Dezember 2012)

@-Kon sehe ich auch so.


----------



## pcgh_Daniel_W (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns hat sich ein Bug eingeschlichen, wir verbauten den Intel Core i5-3570 in der Non-K-Version... ansonsten hätten wir den PC teurer machen müssen.


----------



## loukas (25. Dezember 2012)

Auch, wenn das Tagespreise sind bei besagten Alternate gibt es fast gleichen Rechner für 999€ incl. Win 7/8 
   Andernfalls, habe sehr oft eure Zusammenstellung mit dem Konfigurator von Alternate durchgeführt und jedes mal gab Unterschied zu meinen gunsten, da frage mich wie ist das möglich, dass Alternate Rechner verkauft, dessen Komponenten im gleichen Laden einzeln viel günstiger zu beziehen sind, notfalls kann man für 50€ Aufpreis es zusammenschrauben lassen.
http://www.alternate.de/html/theme/4935


----------



## Comp4ny (29. Dezember 2012)

Preisvergleich wie zb auf www.geizhals.at/de sagt ganz klar - ÜBERTEUERT !
Alleine ein B75 Board zu verbauen und kein Z77 bei der Hardware, sagt schon alles.


----------



## Eickes (6. Januar 2013)

> Bei uns hat sich ein Bug eingeschlichen, wir verbauten den Intel Core i5-3570 in der Non-K-Version... ansonsten hätten wir den PC teurer machen müssen.



noch teurer ?


hatte bei direkt alternate einen vergleichbaren Rechner im November (nur mit vernünftigen Board) für 949,- erworben...


----------



## Sha6rath (26. Januar 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also laut vielen Testseiten bringt es wirklich nahezu rein gar nix von 3.4 auf 4.3 bzw. 4.4 Ghz zu tunen.
> Zumindest nicht für Spiele.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da?


 
Nein du irrst nicht  Ist eher Geldmache. Leute die sich nicht auskennen oder informieren greifen natürlich zum Model mit mehr Ghz. Aber das die wenigsten Spiele nicht mal 3Ghz/Kern ausreizen entzieht sich den meisten.


----------



## Emke (2. Februar 2013)

Fertig PCs - immer Müll und immer Schweineteuer.


----------



## tommy301077 (6. Februar 2013)

Wo nehmt ihr immer diese Preise her? Ich komme mit ein wenig Recherche im Internet auf nicht mehr als 800,- € für das Teil. Sucht euch nen Kumpel, der es zusammenbaut und ihr habt noch bissl Geld übrig für ein paar Games, die ihr darauf spielen könnt.


----------



## Sheggo (7. Februar 2013)

> Falls Sie also auf der Suche nach einem Komplett-PC mit einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind, werden Sie dieses Jahr keinen besseren PC finden.


so eine Aussage Anfang Februar ist schon etwas gewagt...


----------



## Exar-K (7. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Sucht euch nen Kumpel, der es zusammenbaut und ihr habt noch bissl Geld übrig für ein paar Games, die ihr darauf spielen könnt.


Selber zusammenbauen, das macht Spass. Falls man es nicht kann: Anleitung und lernen.


----------



## kingcoolstar (14. Februar 2013)

Gibt mit 700 Euro ich werde euch den selben Bauen. Dazu würde ich auch noch 100 € Gewinn machen. Also wer es für zirka 400 € günstiger haben will, einfach melden


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Februar 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Wo nehmt ihr immer diese Preise her? Ich komme mit ein wenig Recherche im Internet auf nicht mehr als 800,- € für das Teil. Sucht euch nen Kumpel, der es zusammenbaut und ihr habt noch bissl Geld übrig für ein paar Games, die ihr darauf spielen könnt.


 
Generation Apple hat damit aber leider erhebliche Probleme und es gibt mittlerweile viele, vorallem jüngere Menschen, die wirklich niemanden kennen der in dieser Beziehung ein wenig Ahnung hat.
Hab seit längerem einen Minecraftserver und durch den Kontakt zu jüngeren Spielern doch mitbekommen das es erhebliche Defizite in der selbständigen Auseinandersetzung mit Hardware gibt. Habe aber dem ein oder anderen helfen können nen paar Scheine zu sparen. Je nach Anbieter bezahlt man ja auch nur 20 - 50 Euro für den Zusammenbau, braucht also auch nur jemanden, der einem sagt was für Komponenten gekauft werden sollten. Außerdem findet man via google schnell aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen und Zusammenstellungen für jeden Preisbeutel.Wer selbst dafür zu faul ist, hat es dann nicht anders verdient 200 - 300 Euro zu viel zu bezahlen. Bei 2-3h Recherche, die ausreichen würden, wäre das immerhin nen Stundenlohn von etwa 70 - 100 Euro.

Auch wenn viele Leute das Übertakten nicht brauchen, bzw. die Zielgruppe dies wohl eh nicht nutzen wird, sollte man doch die Möglichkeit dazu bewahren. Gerade bei unerfahrenen Nutzern kann durch den Kauf eines neuen Rechners das Interesse für dieses Thema geweckt werden und wenn der Rechner dann in 2-3 Jahren etwas schwächelt möchte man dann doch mal an der Schraube drehen . So fing das zumindest bei mir an.

Von einem Magazin von Spielern für Spieler, hätte ich auch gedacht das man bei den Dingern ein wenig auf sone breite Gewinnmarge verzichten könnte. Immerhin sind die Käufer der Rechner auch wieder neue potentielle Zeitschriftenkäufer .


----------



## therealbork (1. Juli 2013)

Was soll immer das Wort "Preissenkung"??? Der Preis ist seit ca. 3 Monaten der gleiche???


----------

